# **UPDATE** New test results and adding T3 time release to Synthroid ?



## LouWho (Mar 25, 2011)

I just had a call from my doctor and he is going to add 5mg of T3 to my 75 mg dose of Synthroid. Is this normal? My lab results came back at:

TSH - .88 (range .36 - 3.74 uIU/mL)

Free T4 - 1.25 (range .76-1.46 ng/dL)

Total T3 - 91 (range 60-170 ng/dL)

Previous to starting the Synthroid my results were:

TSH - 1.92 (range .36 - 3.74 uIU/mL)

Free T4 - 1.06 (range .76-1.46 ng/dL)

Total T3 - 82 (range 60-170 ng/dL)

I'm guessing the Synthroid is helping by telling my body to produce more hormone, but it isn't producing the right amount of T3?

Anyone who read my post under the newby section will know that this has been an on going struggle for me and it was almost a last ditch effort to get my doctor to listen to me when he finally put me on the Synthroid 3 months ago. I did start feeling better at first (about a month after) and then I started feeling about the same again, with only a few slight noticeable differences. What can I expect from this T3 add on? I'm to go back in 4 weeks to have everything rechecked again since he is concerned he will throw my body into Hyper.

Thanks for all of the advise and information I've found on these boards. If it wasn't for seeing/hearing some of the stories here I wouldn't have had the courage to keep pushing my doctor to treat my symptoms and not the lab tests.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You have an excellent doctor. Would that all our doctors would see things this way!

Go for it!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with Andros. We have so many members here who have to BEG their doctors for T3 medications. Your doc sounds far more proactive.


----------



## LouWho (Mar 25, 2011)

It does surprise me then. It took me about 2 years to convince him that something could be going on with my thyroid and to try anything at all.

Can you tell me what I can maybe expect from taking it? How long does it take for my body to adjust to it and when should I start (hopefully) feeling better from it? Are there any weird side effects that I need to know about?

Thanks! Cindy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You should feel it in 4 hours and I would like to recommend that you get your FREE T3 tested about every 4 weeks for further titration upward as needed.

Hugs to you, Cindy!


----------



## LouWho (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you ever imagined what it would be like to wake up in the morning and not feel like you needed to go back to bed and asleep by time you managed to push yourself out of the bed and use the bathroom? Yeah, I did ALL.THE.TIME! But, I actually have been so much better the last few days it is almost to good to be true. Woke up fairly easily the last few days and by time I got up, used the bathroom and took my medicine I was able to have an actual conversation without loosing my mind or stumbling to the coffee maker. If this is a dream I don't want to be woke up! LOL

Andros, can you tell me more about the Free T3 test because my doctor said that wasn't an accurate test and didn't run it when I asked him. He only did Free T4 and total T3.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> If it wasn't for seeing/hearing some of the stories here I wouldn't have had the courage to keep pushing my doctor to treat my symptoms and not the lab tests.


It's a combination of both -



> I just had a call from my doctor and he is going to add 5mg of T3 to my 75 mg dose of Synthroid. Is this normal? My lab results came back at:
> 
> TSH - .88 (range .36 - 3.74 uIU/mL)
> 
> ...


Yes - that is a good plan as your total 3 is a tad low. You might want to break the pill to start and take 6 hours apart. If you don't have any issues - such as chest pain or hyper type feelings then you can decide to take the whole pill at once. I split my Cytomel into 3 doses, if I "feel it" , it's usually around 2 hours after taking the pill.

My experience was that my FT-4 went up slightly, and you are currently at 3/4 range so if you have any hyper issues that might also be the situation as your FT-4 is likely to raise toward high range. I had to reduce my Unithroid dose 2 x while adding Cytomel and eventually I was able to raise my Unithroid back up - it took me awhile to adjust but I am glad I was patient and now have perfect labs 

As far as Total 3 vs FT-3.

I've had both tests run at same time - Total 3 tracks with FT-3 in my experience but with the narrower range of the FT-3 I feel it is easier to dose by.

Below is the technical explanation.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/t3/tab/test/



> Since most T3 is bound to protein, the total T3 can be affected by protein levels and protein binding ability, but the free T3 is not. However, some professional guidelines recommend the total T3, so either test may be used to assess thyroid function. For example, free T3 or sometimes total T3 may be ordered along with thyroid antibodies to help diagnose Graves disease, an autoimmune disorder that is the most common cause of hyperthyroidism.
> 
> The free or total T3 test is usually ordered following an abnormal TSH, particularly if the free T4 test is not elevated.


----------



## LouWho (Mar 25, 2011)

The pill that he gave me is a time release, so I guess that is why I it hasn't bothered me to take the full dose at one time. I haven't felt any bizarre symptoms or anything, so I'm hoping we are on the right track dosage wise. I go back at the end of the month for follow up labs, so I guess we will find out if it's working or just in my head. LOL I think it's working, but it also may be I want it to work so bad I'm allowing it feel like that?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Did your pill come from a compounding pharmacy?

I was not aware Cytomel came in a time release pill

Be sure your doc runs your FT-4 to make sure it did not increase


----------



## LouWho (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, It did come from a compound pharmacy. I'm sure he will since that is one of the tests he has run a few times now.


----------



## LouWho (Mar 25, 2011)

**UPDATE**

I just had my levels checked again and they are looking good (I think)!

TSH - .94 (range .36 - 3.74 uIU/mL)

Free T4 - 1.28 (range .76-1.46 ng/dL)

Total T3 - 100 (range 60-170 ng/dL)

Doctor said to call if I wasn't feeling well or thought the medicine dosages were to high. Wonder if I should call and ask for the T4 to be lowered but the T3 to be increased, thoughts?


----------

